# Bluetooth - Snap-in adapter for SE T610



## curuxu (Jul 30, 2004)

The bluetooth system that came with my 325iT (MY05 - production 10/04) works fine with my SE T610. Now I'm trying to figure out which parts I need to install a cradle so that I can both recharge the phone and use the car's antenna to improve reception. 

What I seem to need is this:

84-21-0-304-298
84-21-0-306-467 
84-21-6-933-415 

Can somebody please confirm this? Does anybody have an installation guide? What do these part numbers stand for and how does it all fit together?

Thanks,

curuxu


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

http://www.x5world.net/bluetooth_compatible_phones.htm

http://www.bimmernav.com/assist2BT.htm

Try these two sites


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

I was under the impression that the snap-in adapters were only for the X5?


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

Looks like you're right:

E46 (3 series)
Pairing button (dealer part $25.00 ) 84 13 0 302 715 
Adapter harness (dealer part ~$20.00 ) 84 11 0 302 181

E53 (X5)
Eject Box 84 21 6 933 415
http://www.x5world.net/bluetooth.htm

E39 (5 series)
Eject Box 84 21 6 933 415

E83 (x3)
Eject Box 84 21 6 933 415

E85 (z4 series)
Eject Box 84 21 6 933 415
http://www.bimmernav.com/pdf/z4-bluetooth.pdf


----------



## curuxu (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm sorry but it's still not clear to me. 

I already have the paring button installed in the center console. I'm just looking for the necessary parts to install the phone cradle. The dealer already has one (84-21-0-304-298) but they say that they need some other part to connect this one to the car and that (attention to this) BMW DOESN'T MAKE THIS PART YET!!!

Are these the additional parts needed?

84-21-0-306-467 
84-21-6-933-415 

Thanks,

curuxu


----------



## curuxu (Jul 30, 2004)

My dealer has just told me that these part numbers (84-21-0-306-467 and 84-21-6-933-415) are for the eject box and the cover but not for the sleeve that will connect/charge the phone and/or connect to the antenna.

Does anybody know what part number this might be? They keep claiming that this part *DOES NOT EXIST YET * and that they cannot install the phone cradle without it.

Thanks,

curuxu


----------



## curuxu (Jul 30, 2004)

This is what I just got from BMWNA. Very confusing...

======================
I apologize for any miscommunication. The snap-in adapter plugs into your center console to offer charging capability using the current vehicle wiring. Therefore, no additional parts would be required. Additionally, the snap-in adapter does not add an additional antenna lead to the vehicle, as the adapter contains an enclosed antenna to amplify your phone's antenna reception. Based on this information, we can find no additional parts that would be required to install the snap-in adapter at this time.

If you require additional assistance in this matter, please call me at 800-831-1117 x7449.

Sincerely,

Casey Roach
National Customer Relations and Services
Representative
======================


----------



## curuxu (Jul 30, 2004)

The last bit of information I got from my dealer is that for them to be able to install the snap-in adapter they need this part (84 21 0 393 570) but there seems to be none available in the US or Germany. Does anybody know what this is? I can't seem to find any information about it on the Internet.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

curuxu said:


> I'm sorry but it's still not clear to me.
> 
> I already have the paring button installed in the center console. I'm just looking for the necessary parts to install the phone cradle. The dealer already has one (84-21-0-304-298) but they say that they need some other part to connect this one to the car and that (attention to this) BMW DOESN'T MAKE THIS PART YET!!!
> 
> ...


Are you buying the parts to install yourself, or is the dealer doing the install? If the latter, give 'em BMWNA's note and tell them to hash it out w/ BMWNA.

If you're doing it yourself, then you have to be prepared to do some experimentation...

I looked in the ETK and here is what I found (however, note that sometimes the ETK diagrams are wrong).

84 21 6 933 415 is a mobile phone eject box. It supersedes the old part 84 21 6 924 067. It is 42 Euros (expensive). 84 21 0 306 467 is a snap in adapter cover, 7 Euros. 84 21 0 304 298 is the snap-in adapter, also 7 Euros.

Your 393 570 part isn't in my ETK.

Note that these all show up as used on European cars, not US ones.

I thought the European cars had a generic phone eject box and then added phone-specific adapters to it, but I'm not sure. Perhaps one of our European members can comment?


----------



## curuxu (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for your help. I'm having the dealer install this. As a matter of fact it should have come installed with the bluetooth system but somebody blew it. 

I sent my dealer the note from BMWNA that I posted above, both of them talked and they arrived to the conclusion that they needed the 393 570 part to complete the installation. They also tell me that currently this part is not available either in the US or Germany. I don't know what do do. I'm pretty sure the parts we need are the eject box (84 21 6 933 415) and the cover (84 21 0 306 467) since we already have the snap-in adapter (84 21 0 304 298).

What would you recommend?

Thanks,

curuxu


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

curuxu said:


> Thanks for your help. I'm having the dealer install this. As a matter of fact it should have come installed with the bluetooth system but somebody blew it.


I'm confused - I didn't think any US BMWs came with a bluetooth cradle. Older cars got the pairing button under the armrest, and newer (combined Bluetooth/Assist) auto-pair on power up.


----------



## curuxu (Jul 30, 2004)

It's a long story... we bought the car direct from BMW through a special programme. This is not a regular US retail car.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Chech this link. I have a snap-in adapter for the v600... but you can get one. The snap-ins are inter-changeable. The cradle / tray for the cradle are the important parts:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86941


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

curuxu said:


> My dealer has just told me that these part numbers (84-21-0-306-467 and 84-21-6-933-415) are for the eject box and the cover but not for the sleeve that will connect/charge the phone and/or connect to the antenna.
> 
> Does anybody know what part number this might be? They keep claiming that this part *DOES NOT EXIST YET * and that they cannot install the phone cradle without it.
> 
> ...


Haha. I have those parts! Ordered from Pacific BMW


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Snap-in Part # here:

ERICSSON T610 1 84210304298

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=ET37&mospid=47720&prod=20040800&btnr=84_0551&hg=84&fg=95


----------



## curuxu (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks. I already have that part. What I'm trying to figure out is which parts are needed on top of this one to complete the installation:

Is this it?

Bluetooth cradle (snap-in adapter snaps into this): *84 21 6 933 415*
Snap-in Adapter Cover: *84-21-0-306-467*

Can you post pictures of your install?

Thanks,

curuxu


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

curuxu said:


> Thanks. I already have that part. What I'm trying to figure out is which parts are needed on top of this one to complete the installation:
> 
> Is this it?
> 
> ...


I haven;t finished the install yet.. I have all the parts except for the BT kit!

You need both those parts listed above and one of these 3:
The center console insert that holds the phone adapter (about $20)

Different part # depending on interior color:

Black 51167110646 
Gray 51167110647 
Beige 51167110648

The pics are here:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86941


----------

